# Complaints Book now online for public services



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The Livro de Reclamações or Complaints Book has gone digital and can now be accessed online in both Portuguese and English. For now it only covers complaints regarding electricity, natural gas, water, communications and postal services. Phase 2 will cover additional services.

You can access the resource here.

Yeah! No more queuing in MEO just to make a complaint.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You beat me to it! lol!


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> You beat me to it! lol!



Nah... nah ne nah nah!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

It won't be the same!

https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=...=4vuW6tQ0218&usg=AOvVaw3IzfiwFB7WFbDDwPiYgOmB


----------

